# virtualbox-ose_error3



## gianD748 (Sep 2, 2010)

Dear all,

this is the third part of my story about this installation...   sigh and double sigh!!

I use the following procedure: I try to install virtualbox-ose as suggested in  /usr/ports/UPDATING  text file; each time that I found an error I try to solve it by installing the needed package by following  /usr/ports/UPDATING  text file suggestion as well.

This is the conclusion for the moment:

with freeBSD 7.2 + KDE 3.5 (freeDesktop distro), the virtualbox-ose requires phonon instead of qt4-phonon.

therefore as suggested in 20100511 ( /usr/ports/UPDATING ) I delete qt4-phonon and I install phonon.

The problem is the following. Phonon requires the upgrade of gettext to 0.18 version. After this upgrading I cannot no more re-boot the system since it craches at boot. In particular it says that no XDMC sessions cannot take place.

It seems an infinite loop.

have you some suggestions?

many thanks.

gian


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2010)

The update of gettext is covered by yet another entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING, so you'll have to do that one separately, and first.

[cmd=]less +/20100530: /usr/ports/UPDATING[/cmd]


----------



## gianD748 (Sep 2, 2010)

*RE to DutchDaemon*

... thank you , its correct but unfortunately I know this item (20100530) in /usr/ports/UPDATING .... sigh ... I'm very sad since I have followed also what is written in the upcited item but after do that it happens:

1) I cannot open new terminals (nor as user either as admin.). There are three libraries that the system do not find anymore: libintl.so.8, libpng.so.5 and libgettextpo.so.4. To solve this problem I have made a backup copy of these files before starting updating therefore I copy these files in /usr/locql/lib and I can continue to open terminals.

2) in this moment I cannot no more shutdown the pc since If I do 
that it does not boot anymore and in this case I do not understand what I have to do.

Moreover, in item 20100530 there is written one sentence that I do not understand at all:  

```
If there are still ports on your system that are looking for libintl.so.8
  (either in ${LOCALBASE}/lib/compat/pkg, or non-existent), _please_ file
  a PR so that a correct direct dependency can be added.

  Once you are satisfied that no ports still depend on the old versions (such
  as libgettextpo.so.4 and libintl.so.8) you can safely delete them from the
  ${LOCALBASE}/lib/compat/pkg directory if they are present there.
```

in particular I do not understand the following part:
	
	



```
(either in ${LOCALBASE}/lib/compat/pkg, or non-existent), _please_ file
  a PR so that a correct direct dependency can be added.
```
 The second is unuseful sice the upgrade of gettext delete the upcited libraries automatically.

Please help me. I'm sorry.

thank you in advance

gianrico


----------

